# Sandusky Bay



## sirwalleye (Jul 25, 2010)

Does any have information about where I can attempt to hook into some big cats in Sandusky Bay? I have been wanting to fish the bay for cats for years and finally decided I am going to go ahead and try but I do not know the good spots or where any public access is so any and all information would be much appreciated 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

from everything I have read about the place, if you are fishing from shore the best place to go is by the old bridge and fish on the side that faces Cedar Point. I have never been there either but am planning on going sometime this summer. Keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

By land go on the north side of old bay bridge. Try to fish on the end. If you are fishing by boat. Best fishing is from rt 2 to the rr tracks. We jus had a cat tournament there and out of 29 teams we pulled in 1300 pounds of fish. Biggest fish was 20 pounds. For pics go to -northern ohio catfish tournament.


----------

